# C&C cages :)



## fashionistagirl13 (Aug 12, 2011)

My rabbit honneybun is a 3.3lb brown and white dutch rabbit (i will post pictures in a little while ) she has a 3X3 c&c cage that i made for her and she loves it so much, most of the time she is out running around and playing with me  she has a litter box, timmothy hay, orchard grass, treats, food, water, and sooooo many toys i cant even tell you lol I am planning on putting a loft in the back in her cage just so she has another hidey house and so she can watch me from a higher level. I am just wondering if any of you have levels of lofts in your cages and how your rabbit likes it and also if it is safe.
thank you alot!
Kennedy


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Kennedy

My bunnies have the NIC cages, Winston & Vega and Daisy Mae have a second level or as you call them a loft.

All of them use the second level alot. Just make sure of you do put a second level you reinforce the level by using a dowel to keep it sturdy.

Have you posted pictures yet?

Susan


----------



## Pharfly (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a 5x3 c&c cage with a wrap around shelf. The shelf is used a lot, I have jute twine weaved in the c&c panels for the shelf and it works good.


----------

